# Congrats to Handcrafted, Mobile Electronics Magazine Installer of the Year



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Jon Kowanetz, who is "Handcrafted" on here, was recently named 2010 Installer of the Year by Mobile Electronics Magazine.

Link to online article here:
Mobile Electronics Magazine

Congrats Jon!


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats Jon, well deserved honor!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes, awesome indeed. Good job Jon!


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Congrats.....can you post more pics of your installs....thanks


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Jon has worked his ass off to get where he is.
He did my vehicle as well as my realtors 1979 Trans Am. He just finished it last week.

Well deserved!

ANT


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

DIYMA said:


> Jon has worked his ass off to get where he is.
> He did my vehicle as well as my realtors 1979 Trans Am. He just finished it last week.
> 
> Well deserved!
> ...


Well deserved. Wait... 79 Trans Am? Who's your realtor, Burt Reynolds?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

onebadmonte said:


> Well deserved. Wait... 79 Trans Am? Who's your realtor, Burt Reynolds?


 
He is a French man name Jean Pierre.
He bought the TA a few years ago.
The origianl owner had it resptred 15 years ago (everything but the interior) and then he threw a car cover on it and never touched the thing again.
JP bought it for $5k and had it all tuned up.
Now he is redoing the interior. I dropped him about $2000k worth of Second Skin.
I worked out a deal with Lambros from Ultra Subs, and Jon did the install.
I am headed over there tomorrow. I will take some pics and put them up on this thread.

ANT


----------

